# AGX WArranty



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I just order all 4 AGX For me car off of ebay for 395 and free shipping
but what I was wondering is if anyone with them what kinda warranty do they have?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no warranty to my knowledge.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Warrantied against defects. Warranty is void if lowering springs are used.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Warrantied against defects. Warranty is void if lowering springs are used.


 [Homer] DOH! [/Homer]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> [Homer] DOH! [/Homer]


second that motion, god damn lifetime warrenty gone to waste, but i love them.. i just put them on a week again


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

wes said:


> Warrantied against defects. Warranty is void if lowering springs are used.


now how are they gunna tell if u have lower springs...


----------



## b13fury (Jan 4, 2004)

Well they will be able to tell, if you send them back and they disassemble the strut and look at the rub pattern on the shock rod. if its higher than it should be it will indicate that lowering springs were used, Therefore voiding the warrenty. Thank you Drive though.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

umm damn no reason to get snotty.

Well i was just saying i mean really how would they know.

do COILCOVERS VOID the warranty?



b13fury said:


> Well they will be able to tell, if you send them back and they disassemble the strut and look at the rub pattern on the shock rod. if its higher than it should be it will indicate that lowering springs were used, Therefore voiding the warrenty. Thank you Drive though.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> umm damn no reason to get snotty.
> 
> Well i was just saying i mean really how would they know.
> 
> do COILCOVERS VOID the warranty?


yes, it still lowers your car and adds stress to the shocks, but agx's are made to withstand some heavy stuff.. you shouldn't worry that much


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

b13fury said:


> Well they will be able to tell, if you send them back and they disassemble the strut and look at the rub pattern on the shock rod. if its higher than it should be it will indicate that lowering springs were used, Therefore voiding the warrenty. Thank you Drive though.



Have you done this before? Is this based on facts? The reason I ask is because my friend did not have a problem returning it. And I'm about to get a set myself.


----------



## trasen92SER (May 30, 2002)

*What AGX really says*



nismo-vzr said:


> Have you done this before? Is this based on facts? The reason I ask is because my friend did not have a problem returning it. And I'm about to get a set myself.


I have the AGX Limited Warranty right here and what the paper says is:
"The AGX warranty will be void if:
The vehicle is lowerd more than 1.5" from stock height or 'slammed' "

So, Pro-Kits ok. Sportlines are iffy. I guess this is to tell people to not cut their springs.


----------

